# Screensavers : Disney Charaters (for K1 of course)



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hi Friends!

Who out there has time on their hands along with excellent web browsing skills that can help me find some stills of Disney characters reading?  I have one of Bella (Beauty and the Beast) reading while she holds Lummiere (got it on this forum) and I love it so much that I would love others like it.  I know that the beginning of Alice in Wonderland is Alice reading her book.  Sure would love that.  And I am sure that there are others from other movies but my google image and goole web browsing skills have turned up zilch.  Since it is Saturday, I am hoping that some of my fellow Kindle 1 lovers will be interested in helping??  Maybe??


----------



## CuriousLaura

Ok found one of Stitch for now, I have a bunch of sites to find pictures...I have to for school so I hope I can find some for you...


----------



## Kindle Convert

That is a great pic!! LOL!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LAURA!!!  You are a genius!  This is exactly the kind of pic I am looking for!!  Now I need to get it into Paint, change it to B&W and adjust the dimensions so I can use it on K1!!!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!

***EDIT:  Having trouble.....will post once I figure this out....


----------



## CuriousLaura

Ok, hope this one works, she's not quite reading.... 









This site, has photoshoped some pictures and it's hilarious, you should check it out, anyway....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

^Which movie is this one from^


----------



## CuriousLaura

Tarzan, she's Jane


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks, Laura!  Can you tell my son is 12 and I am out of the Disney movie loop?


----------



## CuriousLaura

LOL
no worries , that's ok, I'm 26 and I'm still in the loop...
Now that I think of it, that's kind of sad


----------



## ELDogStar

CuriousLaura said:


> Tarzan, she's Jane


No it is:

"Me Tarzan, you Jane!"

EL


----------



## CuriousLaura

found the one you wanted of Alice
hope this is it...


----------



## CuriousLaura

ELDogStar said:


> No it is:
> 
> "Me Tarzan, you Jane!"
> 
> EL


LMAO


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

LAURA!  The pic of Alice didn't post through!!


----------



## CuriousLaura

It's in this webpage
http://www.disneyclips.com/movies/movie07.html
See if it works, now....
In this webpage http://www.disneyclips.com/movies/movie12.html is this picture from The Sword in the Stone









Let me know if it works or not...


----------



## CuriousLaura

If it's for your son and he's 12 maybe The neverending story would be a good theme, I loved it...
Here's an image









And this one can be cropped....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Actually, the screensavers are for me 

I am just not "hip" to the latest Disney animated movies since my son is 12 and isn't really interested in them anymore... 

Any-hoo...here is Stitch in Greyscale and 600x800 pixels and I am 99% sure this will work on Kindle 1


----------



## CuriousLaura

that's so cute.....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Here is a still from Sword in the Stone......


----------



## CuriousLaura

I wish I could add screensavers..... 
I'm a disney fan ....


----------



## Shizu

That Stich is so cute. I won't be able to put in K2.    But I will in my K1.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Here is the original pic that started my quest for others like it:


----------



## Shizu

CuriousLaura said:


> I wish I could add screensavers.....
> I'm a disney fan ....


Me, too. I think I have all DVDs.


----------



## CuriousLaura

KindleKay said:


> Here is the original pic that started my quest for others like it:


She's one of my favorite characters, I was a reader since I can remember....and I understood her love for books...
Ok I think I might go to my parent's house and watch it again..I'm getting nostalgic


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am so sure that there is a picture of Jiminy Cricket with a book but I can't find it....


----------



## Guest

Hey!  I made that Belle screensaver!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You totally did, Jim!!!  IT is AWEOME!  I have it on my Kindle.  I believe that you made it for...Leslie?  I think?

I just reposted it because this thread is talking about Disney character screensavers....Sorry if I offend


----------



## Guest

No offense at all!  I'm happy to share my little efforts.   And happier still that they are being passed around.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Did you check out my pitiful attempts on page 1 of this thread?


----------



## Guest

The Stitch one is pretty good, except for the ".com" left in the lower-left.


----------



## crebel

Shizu said:


> That Stich is so cute. I won't be able to put in K2.  But I will in my K1.


Stitch is extremely cute - but his choice of reading material has me a little worried!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hehehe...didn't notice Stitch's reading material choice......I never saw the movie all the way through....is there a reason that he is reading that?


----------



## Guest




----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

AWWWW JIM!!!!!!!!!

You made my Sunday!!!!  Where ever did you find him?  He is about to jump onto my K1......Yea!


----------



## ELDogStar

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Nice

Takes me back to my childhood.

EL


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> AWWWW JIM!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You made my Sunday!!!! Where ever did you find him? He is about to jump onto my K1......Yea!


I gotz skillz.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I gotz skillz.


WICKED skillz, jim.....Thank you! He is so cute on my Kindle!!!


----------



## allvinc

I'm looking for a screensaver featuring:

1) Chip and Dale
2) Donald duck and Spike the Bee

Maybe any of you have them? If so, could anybody share with me? Thanks!


----------

